# question about placement of one of those big flat tv's



## 52Caddy (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, wrong forum I'd say.

But anyway, I don't think having any sort of heat source below a flat screen would be good for it. I doubt a wide mantle would help, heat would probably just flow up, around the mantle and below the TV.


----------



## AMHope (Oct 28, 2014)

Definitely bad placement - you need to have cool air for the vents around TV - not extra heated. Also - the heat waves will distort the view of the tv whenever the stove was on. If there were liquids on the stove as described then the steam would end up inside the tv casing.


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

ive seen where some have had a tv put over a fireplace above the mantle, why would they do that? wouldn't the heat from that cause some issues? or is it different with a fireplace instead of a stove?


----------



## lencarifin (Dec 16, 2014)

yes it will make your TV is broken, because the heat generated fire place. Maybe you can change the layout of the sofa and also the eye in order to be able to enjoy television without fear of broken quickly caused the heat of your fire place.


----------



## Vince86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes and No.

This might sound ironic, but yes you can! Heat form the steam coming out of the food you're cooking can only reach as high as 2 feat. Anything above that is safe. The only problem, however, are the residue that goes with the steam. They get will fog your television for sure.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

Well it is certainly possible but I think it's not the best placement. Heat waves from the fireplace will distort the view if it is on. Also, if the fireplace is turned on the TV would also overheat faster that it should.

-Paul


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The worse enemy of electronics (beside too many excited electrons) is heat. 

Now, if you have a mantle that somewhat shields the heat from rising directly into the TV, you might be ok. 

But, heat is the worst enemy.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Personally I would never place an expensive piece of electronics over a heat and smoke generating fireplace. Perhaps an enclosed inset gas log fireplace . Personally I hate the look and every time I go to a friends house and watch the tube that high in the wall I have to go for a massage to get the kinks out of my neck.


----------

